# Harbor Freight Quick Hitch Mods



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

This is a pic of the upper hook mods that i did to make it able to work with older attachments.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like that does the trick. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Looks like that does the trick. Have you tried it out yet?


 Yes it works great . I drilled more holes in the back part of the hook to allow the hook to be adjusted higher or lower. Then used clevis pins so no tools are needed. The hole in the upper part of the hook allows for a lynch pin . This will keep the swivel part from possibly jumping off.I also ground off the sharp edges of the hook so the swivel would not hang up


----------

